# Help - need remote code for my peanut



## chipworkman (Feb 4, 2006)

Sony STR-DG710 Receiver. I am unable to get the remote code for my surround sound receiver to work. Tried the setup menu....called directv he gave me 4 other code numbers to try...none worked....gave me two months of free showtime and told me to contact Sony. Live chat with Sony did not work....They don't know the codes that the manufacture puts in the remote. I like the receiver....I just want to use my peanut to run the volume and turn the receiver on/off Please help

Any suggestions? 
Besides trying 0000 - 9999 one at a time


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

You have to change the codeset your receiver responds to, from AV2 to AV1. Since the only codes in the peanut remote are for receivers set to AV1 codeset. see this  thread. or your manual.


----------



## chipworkman (Feb 4, 2006)

No help but thanks for the reply...Here is the following transcript I got from talking to Sony(Henry)
LiveAssist Chat 
Status: Analyst Henry_ is here and your issue status is: working Problem: I need to change the command mode on the receiver to AV1. The receiver and the remote are factory set to AV2 so I can get my directv tivo remote to adjust the volume and power. How? 
user Chip has entered room

analyst Henry_ has entered room

Henry_> Hi Chip. Welcome to Sony Online Support. I'm Henry. Please allow me a moment to review your concern.

Chip> Thnaks

Henry_> Thanks for waiting, Chip. I'll be glad to assist you.

Chip> good

Henry_> Is the main issue, the usage of the Direct TV Remote Control to control the Receiver unit?

Chip> yes

Henry_> You require to get the code for programming the the Direct TV Remote to control a Sony Receiver, from the Direct TV.

Chip> love to, but no codes work

Chip> I have tried directv and this sony help site already tonight

Chip> do you know the code?

Henry_> In that case, it seems that the direct TV Remote does not have the circuitry to control the Sony Receiver.

Chip> no......I need to change the the command mode on the receiver to AV1

Chip> this will allow the codes to work

Chip> http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-sony/thread.cgi?4020

Henry_> Okay, I'll assist you in getting that information.

Chip> I have spent several hours trying this...Please click on the link

Chip> My model is not listed STR-DG710

Henry_> Please give me a moment while I get this information for you.

Henry_> Thanks for waiting, Chip.

Chip> still here

Henry_> Chip, there's no Command Mode setting in the Receiver to be changed to make the Direct TV Remote Compatible with the Receiver.

Chip> Did you click on the link?

Chip> well????

Henry_> Yes, I did. I'm sorry we can confirm only the information listed on the Sony official site

Chip> OK how do I change the settings to AV1?

Henry_> There's no AV1 setting in this Receiver.

Chip> Are you sure?

Henry_> Yes, I'm sure about that

Chip> It would appear that every other Receiver that Sony Makes has a AV1 setting

Henry_> Yes, there is an option to change the Command Mode in some Receiver units. That is to prevent the Remote Sensor of the Receiver from being affected from other Remote Controls.

Henry_> This Receiver does not have that option

Chip> O.K. Thanks for trying

Any other suggestions?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

I guess you may need to ask in the Remote Central forum.


----------



## nikkicola11 (Sep 24, 2007)

I finally figured it out!!! Every forum I searched did not have a way to change the input mode to AV1 and I have been in agony for months. But luckily I decided to try just about every method listed on this site http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...hread.cgi?4020 for every other sony receiver and I finally got it to work. I did the following:

On the Receiver:

1. Turn off receiver
2. Press and hold the INPUT button
3. Press the power button to toggle AV modes

Which was the instructions for the STR-DA1000ES, STR-DA2000ES, STR-DA3000ES, STR-DA3100ES, STR-DA5000ES, STR-DA9000ES, STR-DB790, STR-DB795 .

Once I did this the 1099 code was the one that worked


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

That deserves a /golfclap.


----------



## jrjeffrey (Oct 30, 2005)

nikkicola11 said:


> I finally figured it out!!! Every forum I searched did not have a way to change the input mode to AV1 and I have been in agony for months. But luckily I decided to try just about every method listed on this site http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin...hread.cgi?4020 for every other sony receiver and I finally got it to work. I did the following:
> 
> On the Receiver:
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing this info. I've been trying to figure it out since I bought the receiver last month. Tried this & it works just fine now. Much appreciated!


----------



## rocksplode (Jul 31, 2010)

Just wanted to post a follow-up to this thread. The same trick works using a Sony receiver with the new TiVo Premiere. Same remote code as above.


----------

